# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Joukkoliikennewiki

## sm3

Minulla olisi tämmöinen jonkinmoinen pohja joukkoliikenne aiheiselle "wikipedialle". 

Pohja on mediawiki ilmaisella dreamhoster.com palveluntarjoajalla. 

http://wiki.joukkoliikenne.dreamhost...wiki/Main_Page

Uuden artikkelin voit tehdä hakemalla vaikkapa "Nobina Finland" tällöin saat linkin jossa voit tehdä artikkelin, mutta sinun täytyy rekisteröityä ensin. 

Toivottoavasti tämä "mainos" ei ole foorumin sääntöjen vastainen.

Tarvetta tämmöiselle ei varmaan ole mutta katsotaan mitä tapahtuu...

----------


## Knightrider

Hmm, tänne voisi yhdistää eri joukkoliikenneaiheisilta sivuilta löytyviä tietoja sekä tarjota monipuolisempia artikkeleita kuin Wikipediassa, enemmän harrastajan näkökulmalta - kalustolistoja, linjaluetteloita jne.

----------


## Resiina

Jeee loistavaa, tämähän on hienoa. joukkoliikennevikiin varmaan hyväksytään myös nippelitietouttu kuten esim linjasto historiikit
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/13_(Helsingin_bussilinja)
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/14_(Helsingin_bussilinja)

----------


## sm3

Kyllä.  :Very Happy:  

Myös artikkeleita nykyisistä bussilinjoista ja niiden vakioautoista, vierailijoista yms. olisi jopa toivottavaa saada.

PS. Jatkan ylläpitohommia taas huomenna aamulla ja koko viikonlopun. Joten en vastaa kyselyihin ennen huomista. (Raskas päivä hyväksyttäneen syyksi)

----------


## sm3

Nyt on Wiki valmis käytöön:

http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.com/wiki/Main_Page

Löytyy ohjeistusta ja joitakin valmiita artikkelita. 

Osoite vaihtui mutta sisältö on tallella, ja uuttakin löytyy.

----------


## zige94

Varmistan vain, että ymmärsin nuo täydennystoiveet oikein. Eli mikä tahansa bussilinja? Esimerkiksi jokin Helsingin sisäinen vaikkapa öö.. h79? Mitä siitä niinkuin pitäisi kirjoittaa? Reitti, vakioautot?

----------


## sm3

> Varmistan vain, että ymmärsin nuo täydennystoiveet oikein. Eli mikä tahansa bussilinja? Esimerkiksi joku Helsingin sisäinen öö.. h79? Mitä siitä niinkuin pitäisi kirjoittaa? Reitti, vakioautot?


Hyvä aihe on vaikkapa 550 Jokeri- linja. Jos linjaan liittyy jotakin erityistä niin saa siitä artikkelin kirjoittaa. Tai nuo lentokenttälinjat. Vanhoista lakkautetuista linjoista saa kirjoittaa jos siihen liitty jotakin erityisä arvoa (tärkeä linja aikoinaan yms.). 

Artikkelin voi kirjoitaa muistelma tyyliin. 

Tällä foorumilla kun on noita havaintoja niin aina joku sanoo "Se on vakioauto" jotenka linjojen listaus tuonne vakioautoineen ei ole ihan hölmö ajatus. 

ELI: Oman artikkelin ansaitsee jokin aivan erityinen linja, ja muut linjat voi sitten listata vakioautoineen yhteen pötköön.

----------


## Knightrider

> ELI: Oman artikkelin ansaitsee jokin aivan erityinen linja, ja muut linjat voi sitten listata vakioautoineen yhteen pötköön.


Minusta jokainen HSL-linja ansaitsisi artikkelin - ei pelkkää taulukkoa jossa vakioautot vaan myös reittimuutokset, historia, historiallisia kuvia linjalta (esim. 70/80-luvulta), esim.
93 (Helsingin bussilinja)
*Historia*
93 toimi aiemmin toisen bussilinjan tunnuksena (Pääartikkeli: 93 (Helsingin entinen bussilinja 93))
Linjan liikennöinti aloitettiin 1.1.2010 palvelemaan Helsinkiin liitettyä Lounais-Sipoota.
*Reittimuutokset*
Linjan kaikki vuorot ovat ajaneet Itäkeskukseen saakka x.x.2010 alkaen.
*Tulevaisuus*
Tulevaisuudessa linja tullaan korvaamaan metrolla tai pikaraitiotiellä jne
*Vakiokalusto*
(luettelo busseista)
_Tämä vakiokalustoluettelo on päivitetty 6.11.2010._
*Katso myös*
Entinen bussilinja 93 (Herttoniemi-Marjaniemi-Itäkeskus)
*Kuvia linjalta*
(kuvia)

----------


## zige94

Aloitin nyt uuden artikkelin nimeltä HSL-alueen bussilinjat, jonne olen siis tällä hetkellä vasta Helsingin sisäiset linjat ja niiden reitit sekä liikennöitsijät kirjoittanut... Jos tuo Knightriderin idea on hyväksyttävä, voi reittinumeroiden perusteella sitten linkittää oikeille sivuille, jossa tarkempaa tietoa linjanumerosta, edellisistä reiteistä tms.

----------


## sm3

> Minusta jokainen HSL-linja ansaitsisi artikkelin - ei pelkkää taulukkoa jossa vakioautot vaan myös reittimuutokset, historia, historiallisia kuvia linjalta (esim. 70/80-luvulta), esim.
> 93 (Helsingin bussilinja)
> *Historia*
> 93 toimi aiemmin toisen bussilinjan tunnuksena (Pääartikkeli: 93 (Helsingin entinen bussilinja 93))
> Linjan liikennöinti aloitettiin 1.1.2010 palvelemaan Helsinkiin liitettyä Lounais-Sipoota.
> *Reittimuutokset*
> Linjan kaikki vuorot ovat ajaneet Itäkeskukseen saakka x.x.2010 alkaen.
> *Tulevaisuus*
> Tulevaisuudessa linja tullaan korvaamaan metrolla tai pikaraitiotiellä jne
> ...


Kyllä saa kirjoittaa vaikkapa kaikista bussilinjoista, mutta edellytys on että sinä on muutakin kuin pari sanaa. Tuo sinun näytteesi on oikein hyvä. 

ELI: Jokainen linja josta on jotakin kirjoitettavaa on erityinen linja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:27 ----------




> Aloitin nyt uuden artikkelin nimeltä HSL-alueen bussilinjat, jonne olen siis tällä hetkellä vasta Helsingin sisäiset linjat ja niiden reitit sekä liikennöitsijät kirjoittanut... Jos tuo Knightriderin idea on hyväksyttävä, voi reittinumeroiden perusteella sitten linkittää oikealle sivulle, jossa tarkempaa tietoa linjanumerosta...


Tehdään näin. 

Käytäntöjä muutellaan ja sivua kehitellään kun tarvetta tulee. Eli kaikki säännöt yms. elävät vielä vähän aikaa ennen vakiintumista.

----------


## zige94

HSL-alueen bussilinjat

 Eli siinä on nyt alustava teos. Jatkan töissä kolmen jälkeen tuota. Sinne vaan jo pistämään Helsingin sisäisten vakioautoja. Myös siihen alkutekstiin johon en itse keksinyt mitään, nii saa keksiä jotakin!  :Smile: 

Nyt myös Vantaan sisäisen liikennöitsijät.

Apua tarvitsisi, vantaan linjojen 73L ja 73M liikennöitsijät? HSL-sivuilla ei näkynyt. Myös 75K ja 75M.

----------


## sm3

> HSL-alueen bussilinjat
> 
>  Eli siinä on nyt alustava teos. Jatkan töissä kolmen jälkeen tuota. Sinne vaan jo pistämään Helsingin sisäisten vakioautoja. Myös siihen alkutekstiin johon en itse keksinyt mitään, nii saa keksiä jotakin!


Lisäsin siihen linkin Wikin etusivulle, jotta se on helpompi löytää.

----------


## Tunni

Onko Wikin tarkoitus käsitellä ainoastaan Helsingin seudun vai koko Suomen joukkoliikennettä?

----------


## sm3

> Onko Wikin tarkoitus käsitellä ainoastaan Helsingin seudun vai koko Suomen joukkoliikennettä?


Onhan siellä artikkelit Savonlinjasta ja Koiviston Autosta. Joten koko suomi kelpaa. 

Myös listaukset vaikkapa Turun tai Tampereen bussilinjoista ovat tervetulleita.

Mitä kattavampi sen parempi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:56 ----------




> HSL-alueen bussilinjat
> 
>  Eli siinä on nyt alustava teos. Jatkan töissä kolmen jälkeen tuota. Sinne vaan jo pistämään Helsingin sisäisten vakioautoja. Myös siihen alkutekstiin johon en itse keksinyt mitään, nii saa keksiä jotakin! 
> 
> Nyt myös Vantaan sisäisen liikennöitsijät.
> 
> Apua tarvitsisi, vantaan linjojen 73L ja 73M liikennöitsijät? HSL-sivuilla ei näkynyt. Myös 75K ja 75M.


Vantaan linjaa 73 ainakin ajaa Nobina. Vantaan 75 ajaa Helb. Mahtavatkohan samat yhtiöt ajaa myös noita kirjanversioita. Lähde: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...opimukset.html

----------


## Tuomas

Kannatan kyllä tämänkaltaista ideaa, jotta saataisiin kaikki tieto helposti saataville, saman katon alle. Wikissä ylläpitovastuu ei jäisi vain yhdelle taholle.

Alkuvaiheessa tietenkin on korjattavaakin: Lahti Scala ja Volvo 8700 saatavana puolimatalina malleina? Mahdettaneenkohan tarkoittaa kuitenkin etumatalaa?

----------


## sm3

> Kannatan kyllä tämänkaltaista ideaa, jotta saataisiin kaikki tieto helposti saataville, saman katon alle. Wikissä ylläpitovastuu ei jäisi vain yhdelle taholle.
> 
> Alkuvaiheessa tietenkin on korjattavaakin: Lahti Scala ja Volvo 8700 saatavana puolimatalina malleina? Mahdettaneenkohan tarkoittaa kuitenkin etumatalaa?


Saa sitä ihan vapaasti kuka tahansa korjata jos virheen huomaa. Korjasin nyt ne itse. Artikkeleita saa myös laajentaa.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Mikä on Pohjolan liikenteen virallinen nimi, jolla merkkaisin ne sen linjat tuonne?

Joku on näköjään ehtinyt jo tehdä/kopioida Nobinasta tekstii Wikipediasta.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Mikä on Pohjolan liikenteen virallinen nimi, jolla merkkaisin ne sen linjat tuonne?
> 
> Joku on näköjään ehtinyt jo tehdä/kopioida Nobinasta tekstii Wikipediasta.


Oy Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Ab

----------


## sm3

> Mikä on Pohjolan liikenteen virallinen nimi, jolla merkkaisin ne sen linjat tuonne?
> 
> Joku on näköjään ehtinyt jo tehdä/kopioida Nobinasta tekstii Wikipediasta.


Tuolla on kolme artikkelia jotka ovat kopioitu Wikipediasta, Koiviston Auto ja Expressbus, ne ovat jonkun toisen kopioimia. Minä kirjoitin itse nuo kaikki muut artikkelit. Ainoa artikkelin jonka olen itse kopioinut Wikipediasta on tuo Nobina artikkeli ja sekin on vain väliaikaisesti. Nuo Wikipedia lainaukset on merkitty sivun ylälaitaan ja niitä tulisi muokata jotta ne eivät olisi pelkkiä kopioita. 

OY Pohjolan Liikenne AB on varmaan se mitä hait.

----------


## zige94

> OY Pohjolan Liikenne AB on varmaan se mitä hait.


Jep, juuri se!  :Smile:  Miten haluaisit nuo vakioautot merkittävän? Auton numero, vai kori/alusta malli?

----------


## sm3

> Jep, juuri se!  Miten haluaisit nuo vakioautot merkittävän? Auton numero, vai kori/alusta malli?


Ehkä helpointa ja selkeintä on luoda joka linjalle oma artikkeli, listaa niihin artikkeleihin ensin vaikka ne vakioautot, ja lisää sitten myöhemmin lisätietoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:17 ----------

Sitä voi pistää vaikkapa "Lisätietoja" linkin sinne liikennöitsijän jälkeen. Useilla linjoilla lienee vain muutamia vakioautoja, mutta esim. lentokenttälinjoilla ja jokerilla niitä vakioautoja on paljon eikä niiden listaaminen tuohon listaan ehkä ole järkevää.

----------


## sm3

No nyt löytyy niitä linja-artikkeleita!  :Very Happy:  Kiitokset tekijälle!

En laita niitä tuohon etusivulle, koska muuten siitä listasta tulee kovin pitkä. Toki jos haluatte että nuo linja-artikkelit on listattu etusivulla on sekin mahdollista.

Kirjoitan itse taas muutamana artikkelin viikonloppuna lisää.

----------


## Daeron

OpenStreetMapissa on melko kattavasti HSL-alueen linjoja (varsinkin Helsingin sisäisiä), joten testiksi lisäsin linkit karttaesityksiin linjojen 11, 14 ja 14B reiteistä.

Listaa OpenStreetMapissa olevista linjoista yms:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/F...Joukkoliikenne

----------


## killerpop

Sitten pyytäisin pikkuisen tarkkuutta tuohon sisältöön.

sivulla http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c..._pikavuoroista
on mainittu "Pikavuororeitit luetteloitu alle sen tien mukaan, jolla suurin osa reitistä kulkee. Reitit ja liikennöitsijät tarkistettu Matkahuollosta, tiet tarkistettu Google Mapsista. Luokittelua voi tarvittaessa kehittää eteenpäin. "

Ei kyllä varmasti ole tarkistettu, sen verran virheellistä tietoa tuolta löytyy
- Helsinki - Forssa - Huittinen - Kankaanpää / Länsilinjat Oy | vain yksi SS-vuoro päinvastaisessa suunnassa ajetaan Forssan kautta, sekin on yhteisvuoro Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa. Sen sijaan oikein olisi (30.11. asti) Helsinki - Huittinen - Kankaanpää / Länsilinjat Oy ja Satakunnan Liikenne Oy
- Turku - Huittinen - Tampere / Satakunnan Liikenne, Väinö Paunu Oy | väärin, vain Satakunnan Liikenne Oy ajaa tällä reitillä. Toisekseen Huittinen ei sijaitse edes valtatien 9 varrella
- Turku - Huittinen - Tampere - Jyväskylä / Väinö Paunu Oy | tällaista reittiä ei ole olemassakaan. Tarkoitetaan kenties Turku - Loimaa/Forssa - Tampere - Jyväskylä, jossa kylläkin Väinö Paunu Oy ajaa.

Tuollainen valtatiejaottelu ei välttämättä toimi siltä osin, kun vuoro kulkee osan matkaa valtatietä a ja välillä valtatietä b
Jos tarkkoja ollaan, valtatietä 3 ei pääse Seinäjoelle, mutta jos kriteeri on, että menee osan matkasta valtatietä 3, niin varmaan olisi kohtuullista mainita 3-tien kohdalla myös Osmo Ahon vuoro Helsinki-Kokkola? itsekin sillä 170km kolmostietä usein kulkevana...

Valtatieltä 8 puuttuu Salmisen Erkan Turku-Rauma pikavuoro

-  Rauma/Turku - Huittinen - Sastamala - Tampere / Koiviston Auto Oy | väärin, Satakunnan Liikenne Oy. Toisekseen Raumalta ei ole ainuttakaan suoraa vuoroa Tampereelle.


Tiedä sitten, olisiko helpompaa jakaa tuota kokonaisuutta pienemmiksi palasiksi, Esim Turku-Oulu menisi paloihin Turku-Rauma, Rauma-Pori, Pori-Vaasa, Vaasa-Kokkola, Kokkola-Oulu

----------


## Tunni

> Sitten pyytäisin pikkuisen tarkkuutta tuohon sisältöön


Tuon sivuston ideahan oli, että kuka tahansa voi muokata sitä! Korjasin jo pikavuorolistan pahimmat virheet, kuka tahansa voi jatkaa sen täydentämistä!

----------


## Resiina

Muistutuksena käykääpä katsomassa että miltä se näyttää nyt http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.com/wiki/Main_Page

----------


## Knightrider

> Muistutuksena käykääpä katsomassa että miltä se näyttää nyt http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.com/wiki/Main_Page


Hyvä sivu, uutta sisältöä on tullut pikaiseen tahtiin - itsekin täydensin linjan 97 reittihistoriaa, jonka mukaan se kulkisi edelleen reittiä Rusthollarintien kautta. 1. 1. 2007 kuitenkin päälinjan reitti palautettiin ennalleen, itsekin vastustin reittimuutosta pidemmän matka-ajan (ja palvelualueen kaventumisen) vuoksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Miksi pitää olla erillinen joukkoliikennewiki, mikseivät nämä sivut ole vain osa tavallista wikipediaa? Eikö tavallinen kansa löytäisi näitä silloin paremmin?

----------


## sm3

> Miksi pitää olla erillinen joukkoliikennewiki, mikseivät nämä sivut ole vain osa tavallista wikipediaa? Eikö tavallinen kansa löytäisi näitä silloin paremmin?


Mahtavatkohan hyväksyä sinne? Olen kuullut että olisivat vähän huonoja hyväksymään tuommoisia.

----------


## Kaid

> Mahtavatkohan hyväksyä sinne? Olen kuullut että olisivat vähän huonoja hyväksymään tuommoisia.


Todennäköisesti eivät hyväksyisi pääosaa Joukkoliikennewikin artikkeleista normaaliin Wikipediaan, koska aihetta on oltava "käsitelty huomattavassa laajuudessa aiheesta riippumattomissa luotettavissa lähteissä" jotta se hyväksytään tarpeeksi merkittäväksi artikkeliksi Wikipediaan. Englanninkielisessä wikipediassa tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä kolmea aiheesta riippumatonta lähdettä. Esimerkiksi tässä aikoinaan kirjoittamassani artikkelissa lähteitä on juuri täsmälleen kolme: Suomen Raitiotieseuran sivu, Hanna Sirkiän gradu Turun raitioteiden lopettamisesta ja Makku Nummelinin teos Raitiotiet (Mikko Laaksosen upea teos Turun raitioteistä ei ollut vielä ilmestynyt). En tosin tiedä onko sääntöjen tulkinta sama suomenkielisessä Wikipediassa. Ja aiheesta riippumattomuuden vaatimus tarkoittaa sitä, että esimerkiksi Helsingin bussilinjaa 65 käsittelevässä artikkelissa HKL:n, HSL:n ja Helsingin Bussiliikenteen (tai muiden reittiä liikennöineiden yhtiöiden) julkaisut eivät kelpaisi merkittävyyttä määrittäviksi lähteiksi, koska ne ovat "aiheesta riippuvaisia".

----------


## Knightrider

> Mahtavatkohan hyväksyä sinne? Olen kuullut että olisivat vähän huonoja hyväksymään tuommoisia.


Olen samaa mieltä kuin Kaid ja minulla on omakohtaisia kokemuksia Wikipedian "turhan tarkan tiedon" poistosta. Wikipedia ei hyväksy mm. kaupunginosasta kertovaan artikkeliin sitä kautta kulkevia joukkoliikennevälineitä tai tarkempaa tietoa bussimalleista jne.

----------


## sm3

Nostelen tätä vanhaa aihetta jotta myös uudet JLF foorumin käyttäjät löytäisivät tämän wikin. Olen ajatellut (jos vain jaksamista ja aikaa riittää) tehdä enemmänkin sisällöllistä päivitystä lähikuukausina. Olen seurannut aktiivisesti wikin tapahtumia, kiitos niille jotka ovat jaksaneet päivittää.  :Very Happy: 

Tämä viesti myös siksi että en suinkaan ole unohtanut wikiä.  :Wink: 

Otan myös vastaan parannusehdotuksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Helpottaa hieman, jos laitat linkinkin uudestaan: http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.com/wiki/Main_Page

----------


## sm3

> Helpottaa hieman, jos laitat linkinkin uudestaan: http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.com/wiki/Main_Page


Eikös se ole jo allekirjoituksessani. Mutta hyvähän se tosiaan on laittaa uudemman kerran joka tapauksessa, en tullut ajatelleksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikös se ole jo allekirjoituksessani. Mutta hyvähän se tosiaan on laittaa uudemman kerran joka tapauksessa, en tullut ajatelleksi.


Aa, mä olen kytkenyt foorumin asetuksista allekirjoitukset pois, niin en näe.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Aa, mä olen kytkenyt foorumin asetuksista allekirjoitukset pois, niin en näe.


Ahaa, en tiennyt että niin voi tehdä.  :Laughing:  Hyvä idea sinulta laittaa se linkki, kun en itse tuota hommaa älynnyt.

----------


## sm3

Olen kirjoitellut muutamia uusia artikkeleita. Palomaalta sain luvan hänen kuviensa käyttämiseen joten artikkeleihin on lisätty ja tullaan lisäämään kuvitusta.

Wikissä on vain pienikokoiset (kuvitukseen sopivaa kokoa olevat) kopiot kuvista jos haluaa täysikokoisen kuvan nähdä näkee ne Palomaan kuvasivuilta.

----------


## KriZuu

Nyt kun tästäkin pääsin kuulemaan, niin innostuin lisäämään pientä infoa sivulle. Lisäsin muutamalle Nobinan Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjalle, h54:lle sekä h16:lle vakioautot. Hyvä sivu, hyvä idea!

Jatkan sivun tutkiskelua huomenna, nyt nukkumaan. 
Lisäyksenä vielä, että munkin kuvia saa käyttää vapaasti Wikikäytössä (http://krixu.kuvat.fi).

----------


## zige94

> Lisäsin muutamalle Nobinan Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjalle, h54:lle sekä h16:lle vakioautot..


Ja itse muokkasin h54:n vakioautot tarkemmiksi. Nimittäin Scaloista ei suinkaan 1101-1116 ole vakioita, vaan 1110-1114. 1115 ja 1116 ovat h93 vakioita ja 1101-1109 olivat h14:n vakioita, nyt ilmeisesti h14 ja h18. Ja 9908 ei ole City L, vaan maakaasu City U.

----------


## sm3

> Nyt kun tästäkin pääsin kuulemaan, niin innostuin lisäämään pientä infoa sivulle. Lisäsin muutamalle Nobinan Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjalle, h54:lle sekä h16:lle vakioautot. Hyvä sivu, hyvä idea!
> 
> Jatkan sivun tutkiskelua huomenna, nyt nukkumaan. 
> Lisäyksenä vielä, että munkin kuvia saa käyttää vapaasti Wikikäytössä (http://krixu.kuvat.fi).


Juu, kiitos.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Venyy ja paukkuu suunnitelmat. Mutta jossain vaiheessa on vakaa tarkotus päivittää Wikiä.

----------


## Rester

Päivittelin tuossa Tampereen osalta linjastoluettelon ajantasalle. Osaa siellä olikin jo aiemmin korjailtu, mutta nyt pitäisi kaikki muutokset olla huomioituina.

----------


## bussifriikki

Korjailin muutaman artikkelin kielioppivirheitä, kirjoitin uuden sivun ja lisäsin linkkejä muutamaan tynkään. Ihan mukavastihan tuolla on jo artikkeleita.

----------


## sm3

Karosa ja KriZuu ovat antaneet aiemmin luvat kuviensa käyttöön wikissä. Lupa lienee yhä voimassa? 

Kuvan tietoihin pitää vain laittaa teksti:



> _Kuvan ottanut (kuvan ottajan nimi tai nimimerkki) JLF foorumilta. Kuvan käyttöön Joukkoliikennewikissä on myönnetty lupa_


Itselläni on valitettavan vähän ollut intoa päivittää wikiä kun muut jutut syö aikaa. Tarkotus on edelleen jossain vaiheessa itsekkin lisätä artikkeleita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:55 ----------

Tuli tässä mieleen myös että voisiko Karosan reittivideoita linkittää (en tiedä voiko peräti upottaa sivulle) wikin linja artikkeleissa. Eli vaikka linjan 58(B) artikkelissa olisi kyseisen linjan reittivideo.

----------


## Karosa

> Lupa lienee yhä voimassa?


Kuviani saat käyttää kunhan vesileima pysyy kuvassa tai merkintä kuvaajasta säilyy.  :Wink: 
Reittivideoita saat upotella ja linkittää miten paljon vain jaksat.

----------


## KriZuu

> Lupa lienee yhä voimassa?


On toki. Sama juttu kuin Karosalla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Elävöittäisi kovasti esim. noita bussimallien artikkeleita, jos joka bussista olisi kuva siellä.

----------


## sm3

> Elävöittäisi kovasti esim. noita bussimallien artikkeleita, jos joka bussista olisi kuva siellä.


Niitä saa itse sinne lisätä kunhan kuvassa näkyy vesileima tai/ja kuvan ottaja mainitaan (luvat on kahdelta ja omia kuvia saa lisätä niiden lisäksi jos tahtoo). Myös uusia bussi artikkeleita saa kirjoittaa.

Koitan vihdoinkin saada valmiiksi sinne pari bussi artikkelia joita olen hahmotellut mielessäni... Minulla on lisäksi joitain muitakin artikkeli ideoita jotka vaan pitäis saada aikaan kirjoittaa. Sekä lisään kyllä niitä kuvia sinne itsekkin vaikka jo tänään tai viimeistään viikonloppuna sillä varauksella että on aikaa ja että muistan  :Laughing: 

Kirjoitan ne ihan Word:issa niin ei tule vahingossakaan kirjoitus- tai kielioppivirheitä  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niitä saa itse sinne lisätä kunhan kuvassa näkyy vesileima tai/ja kuvan ottaja mainitaan (luvat on kahdelta ja omia kuvia saa lisätä niiden lisäksi jos tahtoo).


Myös minun kuviani saa käyttää Joukkoliikennewikissä, jos jostain autosta ei löydy Karosalta tai KriZuulta kuvaa.

----------


## Prompter

Minäkin annan omia kuviani käyttää, jos tarvis on  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Täällä näkyy lista artikkeleista, joita ei vielä ole kirjoitettu
http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...mmunity_portal

----------


## sm3

Tuolla wikissä on nyt tämmöinen artikkeli:
http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...3%B6yryveturit

Itselläni ei ole tietoutta liiemmin höyryvetureista, mutta näkisin että tuossa artikkelissa voitaisiin kertoa höyryveturien historiasta, tekniikasta, museokäytöstä jne. eikä vain listata artikkeleita jotka löytyvät jo täältä: http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...3%B6yryveturit

Kyseinen sivu oli tyhjä mutta palautin sinne viimeisimmän tekstiä sisältäneen version...

----------


## zige94

> Tuolla wikissä on nyt tämmöinen artikkeli:
> http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...3%B6yryveturit
> 
> Itselläni ei ole tietoutta liiemmin höyryvetureista, mutta näkisin että tuossa artikkelissa voitaisiin kertoa höyryveturien historiasta, tekniikasta, museokäytöstä jne. eikä vain listata artikkeleita jotka löytyvät jo täältä: http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...3%B6yryveturit
> 
> Kyseinen sivu oli tyhjä mutta palautin sinne viimeisimmän tekstiä sisältäneen version...


Mun kuvasivustolta voit käydä nappaamassa tuohon Hv1 artikkeliin kuvituskuvan. Ite käsisin laittaa muttei ole vielä vajaaseen viikkoon konetta..  :Smile:  Pistä hakuun vaa kuvasivustolla Hv1 niin pitäis tulla kuvat.

----------


## sm3

> Mun kuvasivustolta voit käydä nappaamassa tuohon Hv1 artikkeliin kuvituskuvan. Ite käsisin laittaa muttei ole vielä vajaaseen viikkoon konetta..  Pistä hakuun vaa kuvasivustolla Hv1 niin pitäis tulla kuvat.


Selvä, lisäilen tänään.  :Smile:  Lisään varmaan muitakin kuvia samalla junista ja vähintään teen pohjat artikkeleille useimmista VR:n  junista koska nyt niitä ei ole oikeastaan yhtään edes aloitettu. Joku minua enemmän tietävä saa halutessaan sitten päivitellä niitä.

Onhan sulla vesileimat kuvissa (niin että tulevat mukana kun tallennan kuvan) ja mitkä tiedot haluat kerrottavan kuvien alla (nimi, nimimerkki tms)? Voit myös itse päivitellä kuvien tietoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:42 ----------

No joo, lisäsin kuvan jo. Muokkaa halutessasi kuvan tietoja  :Smile: .

----------


## zige94

> Selvä, lisäilen tänään.  Lisään varmaan muitakin kuvia samalla junista ja vähintään teen pohjat artikkeleille useimmista VR:n  junista koska nyt niitä ei ole oikeastaan yhtään edes aloitettu. Joku minua enemmän tietävä saa halutessaan sitten päivitellä niitä.
> 
> Onhan sulla vesileimat kuvissa (niin että tulevat mukana kun tallennan kuvan) ja mitkä tiedot haluat kerrottavan kuvien alla (nimi, nimimerkki tms)? Voit myös itse päivitellä kuvien tietoja.


Juu mun kuvia voit niihin artikkeleihin lisäillä ja itsekkin voisin juna osiota täydennellä kun hybridini palaa huollosta. Ihan nimi riittää siinä alla  :Smile:  Jos teet vanhemmista lisää artikkeleitä niin kato täatä listasta mistä kaikista mulla on kuvia  :Smile:  http://jlf.fi/f21/5216-zigen-joukkol...tml#post150003

Matkustajavaunuja ei tuosta listasta löydy, mutta pistä vaikka tarvittaessa yksärillä viestiä niin kaivan jostai  matkustajavaunusta kuvan, mulla on lähes kaikista käytössä olevista vaunuista kuvat. Ja itse tosiaan voin sitten juna puolta päivitellä kun saan laitteeni vain takaisin  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Juu mun kuvia voit niihin artikkeleihin lisäillä ja itsekkin voisin juna osiota täydennellä kun hybridini palaa huollosta. Ihan nimi riittää siinä alla  Jos teet vanhemmista lisää artikkeleitä niin kato täatä listasta mistä kaikista mulla on kuvia  http://jlf.fi/f21/5216-zigen-joukkol...tml#post150003
> 
> Matkustajavaunuja ei tuosta listasta löydy, mutta pistä vaikka tarvittaessa yksärillä viestiä niin kaivan jostai  matkustajavaunusta kuvan, mulla on lähes kaikista käytössä olevista vaunuista kuvat. Ja itse tosiaan voin sitten juna puolta päivitellä kun saan laitteeni vain takaisin


Pistin jlf tunnuksen koska sinulla ei ole tunnusta wikissä vielä? Jos jollakin on kysyttävää kuvasta niin saa sinut kiinni tämän foorumin kautta ainakin. Muussa tapauksessa vaikka sitten linkki wikissä olevaan tunnukseen jonka kautta saa yhteyden.

Kuville löytyy varmasti käyttöä.  :Very Happy:  Käytän tämän viikonlopun wikin parissa niin pitkin viikonloppua ilmestyy artikkeleita junista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Sopiiko jos korjaan muutaman artikkelin kielioppivirheitä?

----------


## sm3

> Sopiiko jos korjaan muutaman artikkelin kielioppivirheitä?


Ilman muuta

Pituutta

----------


## Elias

www.elias.1g.fi

Saa käyttää kuviani Tampereelta, joka kuvasta löytyy linkki erikokoiselle kuvalle ja vesileimaa ei saa poistaa.

----------


## sm3

Jäi hiukan vähäksi uusien artikkelin määrä, yhden sain tehtyä Sr2 veturista. Tällä viikolla ovat tulossa loput.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jäi hiukan vähäksi uusien artikkelin määrä, yhden sain tehtyä Sr2 veturista.


Hyvä alku. Tarkensin hieman 230-merkinnän taustaa. Ei niillä koskaan ole ollut tarkoitus ajaa kaupallisesti 230 km/h, ja koeajoissa tuo 230 km/h on ajettu ihan viime vuosinakin. Merkinnän ero johtuu siitä, että aluksi nopeusmerkintä kylkiin merkittiin eri perustein.

----------


## bussifriikki

8700LE-artikkeliin joku Tamperetta tunteva voisi lisätä taulukkoon kyseisen kaupungin bussien kylkinumeroita.

http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...i/Volvo_8700LE

----------


## bussifriikki

Paljonko wikillä on lukijoita ja kirjoittajia?

----------


## sm3

> Paljonko wikillä on lukijoita ja kirjoittajia?


http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...ial:Statistics

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen lisäillyt joihinkin artikkeleihin kuvia, ne elävöittävät mukavasti.

Onpas tuolla muuten joissain artikkeleissa paljon kielioppivirheitä  :Tongue:

----------


## bussifriikki

Koko päivän on sivu ilmoittanut tätä: 
_
Joukkoliikennewiki has a problem

Sorry! This site is experiencing technical difficulties.
Try waiting a few minutes and reloading.

(Can't contact the database server: User wikkiic_mediawik already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections (localhost))_

----------


## sm3

> Koko päivän on sivu ilmoittanut tätä: 
> _
> Joukkoliikennewiki has a problem
> 
> Sorry! This site is experiencing technical difficulties.
> Try waiting a few minutes and reloading.
> 
> (Can't contact the database server: User wikkiic_mediawik already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections (localhost))_


En pysty tuolle mitään tekemään... Pitää vain toivoa että palveluntarjoaja saa korjattua ongelman.

----------


## Piirka

On jo korjaantunut. Etusivulla on muuten Kuopion paikallisliikenne -linkki listattu kahteen kertaan, sekä otsikon "Paikallisliikenne isoissa kaupungeissa" että "Paikallisliikenne muissa kaupungeissa" otsikoiden alla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Huomasin, ettei voi enää lisätä kuvia. Onko pysyvä muutos?

----------


## sm3

> Huomasin, ettei voi enää lisätä kuvia. Onko pysyvä muutos?


Tuosta en tiedä mitään, mutta koitan tutkia mistä se voisi johtua.  :Confused:  Ei ole tarkoituksella

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:43 ----------

Voi liittyä siihen aamuiseen virheilmoitukseen, katsotaan miten asia edistyy...

Palveluun kuuluu rajaton määrä tilaa ja kuvia myös rajattomasti joten siitä ei ole ainakaan kiinni.

----------


## Karosa

> Palveluun kuuluu rajaton määrä tilaa ja kuvia myös rajattomasti joten siitä ei ole ainakaan kiinni.


Jospa tämä on jonkinkaltainen aprilli palveluntarjoajan suunnasta..  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

> Jospa tämä on jonkinkaltainen aprilli palveluntarjoajan suunnasta..


Pitää tutkia muita vaihtoehtoja (jopa kaupallista palveluntarjoajaa) jos ongelmia alkaa tulemaan enemmän. Vuodesta 2010 tainnut olla wiki tuolla, välillä ollut alhaalla jonkin aikaa, mutta ei suurempaa ongelmaa.

http://wikkii.com/wiki/Features

----------


## bussifriikki

Wikkiissä on näköjään taas jotain häikkää, kun sivu ei aukea.

----------


## sm3

> Wikkiissä on näköjään taas jotain häikkää, kun sivu ei aukea.


Tällä hetkellä toimii taas. Kuvien lisäys on jälleen mahdollista.

----------


## Albert

Muuten Wiki; Helsingin BS1 ei ole entisöity vaan replika.

----------


## sm3

> Muuten Wiki; Helsingin BS1 ei ole entisöity vaan replika.


Edelleen saa vapaasti kuka tahansa korjata virheet.

----------


## Compact

> Edelleen saa vapaasti kuka tahansa korjata virheet.


Eikös tuo korjaaminen kuulu "järjestävän seuran" hommiin, siis tuon nettisivuston päälliköille? Ja vastata myös siitä, että sivuille ei alunperinkään virheellisyyksiä kirjoiteta. 

Eihän meillä ihmisillä aika riitä ihan kaikkien aihetta sivuavien www-sivujen oikolukuun ja korjaamisiin. Ratikka-aiheesta on Suomessa olemassa jo yksi paljon parempi www-sivusto ja kaikissa asioissa voisikin yksinkertaisesti viitata pelkästään sinne.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös tuo korjaaminen kuulu "järjestävän seuran" hommiin, siis tuon nettisivuston päälliköille? Ja vastata myös siitä, että sivuille ei alunperinkään virheellisyyksiä kirjoiteta.


Itse asiassa ei lainkaan näin. Wiki-idea on nimenomaan se, että käyttäjät tekevät sivuston sisällön ja muokkaavat sitä. Siinä on sen vahvuus - ja heikkous.

----------


## sm3

> Eikös tuo korjaaminen kuulu "järjestävän seuran" hommiin, siis tuon nettisivuston päälliköille? Ja vastata myös siitä, että sivuille ei alunperinkään virheellisyyksiä kirjoiteta. 
> 
> Eihän meillä ihmisillä aika riitä ihan kaikkien aihetta sivuavien www-sivujen oikolukuun ja korjaamisiin. Ratikka-aiheesta on Suomessa olemassa jo yksi paljon parempi www-sivusto ja kaikissa asioissa voisikin yksinkertaisesti viitata pelkästään sinne.


http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki Wiki toimii monella tapaa kuten tämä foorumi, käyttäjät luovat sisältöä ja ylläpito pääasiassa seuraa vierestä joskus ottaen osaa keskusteluun. Wikiin koitan itse kirjoittaa aina joskus mutta käyttäjät ovat se pääasiallinen sisällönluoja olleet.

En voi auttaa asiaa mitenkään, yksin minun olisi aika paha tehdä kaikkea siksi olenkin iloinen siitä että on joitain ahkeria kirjoittajia. Minun puolesta tuo wiki saa kuihtua jos sikseen on, se olisi toki ikävää ja voisin aina "tekohengittää" sitä yksin jonkin aikaa mutta tietoni ovat rajalliset monessa aiheesta mistä wikissä on artikkeli ja se olisi sitten hyvin paljon eri lähteistä koottua tietoa joka voi olla mitä vain  :Icon Frown: 

Jos on parempi vaihtoehto niin en potki vastaan, tuo wiki on niin kauan kuin on kirjoittajia ja kun kukaan ei enää kirjoita niin se lakkaa olemasta.

Olen pahoillani jos tuon perustaminen aikoinaan oli vikatikki? Nyt olisi äärimmäisen törkeää poistaa se koska niin moni on nähnyt vaivaa ja kirjoittanut sinne valtavasti. En tule sitä itse poistamaan vaan kun se ei enää kiinnosta ketään niin wikin tarjoaja poistaa sen koska kukaan ei käytä sitä, tieto on vapaassa käytössä mutta kuvien kopiointi on minun puolesta kielletty ja se on kuvanottajan asia että miten niitä saa sieltä käyttää.

Olin väärä henkilö perustamaan tuota, siksi koska omaan heikot tiedot aiheesta pääasiassa siksi että joukkoliikenneharrastus on hiipunut minulla paljon ja oma tieto vanhaa ja puuttellista. 

Se on kaikkien yhteinen juttu, ei vain minun. Ikävä että tämä ajatus ei toteudu, ja toteutuneeko koskaan...

Kyse lienee siitä että jotkut eivät nyt pidä tuosta wikistä, olen suuresti pahoillani jos talloin jonkun varpaille tai aiheutin suurta henkistä tuskaa perustamalla sen... Olisin ääliö jos poistaisin sen ja tuhoaisin käyttäjien suuren työn samalla. En tiedä sitten onko Suomessa oikein olla niin törkeä muita kohtaan, mutta itse en halua olla. Olen tehnyt sinne niin vähän lopulta että en katso että se olisi minun, se on kaikkien eikä sille mitään voi, minulla ei ole oikeutta päättää sen poistosta yksin.

Tarkoitus ei ole sysätä vastuuta muille, jos semmonen käsitys on tullut niin pyydän sitä syvästi anteeksi jokaiselta. Teen parhaani, mutta en onnistu saamaan kunnon artikkeleita sinne, ja into sekä aika ovat joskus vähissä, siksi koen todella huonoa omaatuntoa siitä että ihmiset uhraavat aikaansa ja kirjoittavat sinne silti vaikka ylläpitäjä ei ole siellä alati aktiivinen kirjoittaja. Olen kirjoittanut sinne ehkä 2% kaikesta, minulla on siis oikeus potea huonoa omaatuntoa.

Lisäksi:

Tämä asia on loppuunkäsitelty, jos joku haluaa wikin poistuvan, joutuu hän vaatimaan sitä taholta joka sen tarjoaa tai kieltämällä ketään kirjoittamasta sinne. Ei aio enää vastata kysymykseen miksi se on olemassa, en tajunnut kun sen tein että joku todella sinne kirjoittaisi. Siksi olen niin äimistynyt siitä että ihmiset todella sinne yhä kirjoittavat valtavasti.

Hyvä kun joku edes tietää että olen sen perustanut, minulla on vain tuo linkki allekirjoituksessa, voin ottaa sen pois jos joku tuntee että se kohottaa tarpeettomasti egoani siitäkin huolimatta että se on siinä vain jotta joku tietäisi wikin olevan olemassa. Taidan ottaa sen pois...

----------


## bussifriikki

Ei Joukkoliikennewikiä sovi missään nimessä lopettaa! Sieltä voivat monet harrastajat löytää lisää tietoa ja muut harrastajat voivat sinne lisätä tietoa. Aktiivisten käyttäjien myötä sivu ei "kuihdu pois."

Ja sm3, ei tarvitse potea huonoa omaatuntoa artikkeleiden määrästä. Wikit on tarkoitettu avoimiksi, joita jokainen voi täydentää. Ei ylläpitäjän tarvitse kaikkea kirjoittaa.

----------


## Albert

> Itse asiassa ei lainkaan näin. Wiki-idea on nimenomaan se, että käyttäjät tekevät sivuston sisällön ja muokkaavat sitä. Siinä on sen vahvuus - ja heikkous.


Aika paljolti tuo "käyttäjien tekemä sisältö" on ainakin raitiopuolella hankittu tietystä paikasta.

----------


## sm3

> Aika paljolti tuo "käyttäjien tekemä sisältö" on ainakin raitiopuolella hankittu tietystä paikasta.


Tarkoitatko että on copy/paste tyyliin hankittu, asia on minusta ok jos teksti ja muu on muotoiltu uusiksi kokonaan ja lähde selkeästi mainittu. Oletan siis että lähteenä on jokin muu kuin wikipedia viestisi tyylistä. Wikipediasta saakin ottaa sisältöä, vaikka silloinkin on hyvien tapojen mukaista uudelleen muotoilla sitä.

Osaatko antaa jonkin esimerkin, ja mitä muutoksia pitäisi tehdä, hankkia useampia lähteitä tms? Jos annat minulle listan niin voin käydä läpi ja tarkistaa että suoraan ei ole kopioitu. Jos ei ole lähdettä merkattu, niin mikä tulisi merkata lähteeksi?

Tarkistan artikkeleita aina silloin tällöin, varsinkin uusimpia, mutta kaikkea en huomaa... Uusimmat käyn läpi kerran pari viikossa eli joku saattaa mennä ohi niistäkin.

----------


## Albert

> Tarkoitatko että on copy/paste tyyliin hankittu, asia on minusta ok jos teksti ja muu on muotoiltu uusiksi kokonaan ja lähde selkeästi mainittu. Oletan siis että lähteenä on jokin muu kuin wikipedia viestisi tyylistä.


Jos Tekijänoikeuslaki olisi kirjoitettu niin, että tavallinenkin ihminen sitä ymmärtäisi, niin vastaisin tuohon jotain.




> Sillä, joka on valmistanut
> 2) tietokannan, jonka sisällön kerääminen, varmistaminen tai esittäminen on edellyttänyt huomattavaa panostusta,
>    on yksinomainen oikeus määrätä työn koko sisällöstä...


Että siitä vain copy/paste ja muutetaan sanajärjestystä? Mutta toisaalta varmasti ymmärrän tuon sitaatin väärin. En ole lakimies.

----------


## sm3

> Jos Tekijänoikeuslaki olisi kirjoitettu niin, että tavallinenkin ihminen sitä ymmärtäisi, niin vastaisin tuohon jotain.
> 
> 
> Että siitä vain copy/paste ja muutetaan sanajärjestystä? Mutta toisaalta varmasti ymmärrän tuon sitaatin väärin. En ole lakimies.


Täh?  :Laughing:  Mikä ihmeen Copy/paste? Kysyn sulta että onko siellä semmosta, ja jos on niin ne kirjotetaan uusiksi *TÄYSIN*!  

Nyt kyllä tuntuu selvältä että tässä on jotain muuta taustalla, tuo esille nämä asiat niin osaan suhteuttaa sanomani siihen. Muuten keskustelu johtaa typerään väittelyyn ja se ei kiinnosta yhtään eli keskustelu *päättyy tähän viestiin*, ja voit huudella seinille sitten. *Eli jos sinulla on jotain hampaankolossa niin tuo nämä asiat esille*, muuten katson että tuhlaan vain aikaani ja pilaan iltani tässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:05 ----------




> Tarkoitatko että on copy/paste tyyliin hankittu, asia on minusta ok *jos* teksti ja muu on *muotoiltu uusiksi kokonaan* ja *lähde selkeästi mainittu*. Oletan siis että lähteenä on jokin muu kuin wikipedia viestisi tyylistä. Wikipediasta saakin ottaa sisältöä, vaikka silloinkin on hyvien tapojen mukaista uudelleen muotoilla sitä.
> 
> *Osaatko antaa jonkin esimerkin, ja mitä muutoksia pitäisi tehdä, hankkia useampia lähteitä tms? Jos annat minulle listan niin voin käydä läpi ja tarkistaa että suoraan ei ole kopioitu. Jos ei ole lähdettä merkattu, niin mikä tulisi merkata lähteeksi?*
> 
> Tarkistan artikkeleita aina silloin tällöin, varsinkin uusimpia, mutta kaikkea en huomaa... Uusimmat käyn läpi kerran pari viikossa eli joku saattaa mennä ohi niistäkin.


En tiedä miksi joillain ihmisillä on selvää valikoivaa sokeutta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:05 ----------

Pikasen tarkistuksen (pistokokeita) jälkeen totesin että ei ole sanasta sanaan kopioitua tekstiä ja lähteet on oikein merkitty. Tarkistan paremmin lähipäivinä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos Tekijänoikeuslaki olisi kirjoitettu niin, että tavallinenkin ihminen sitä ymmärtäisi, niin vastaisin tuohon jotain.


Tekijänoikeus vaatii joka tapauksessa ns. teoskynnyksen ylittymistä (ts. mikä tahansa tietorimpsu ei muodosta teosta, johon tekijällä olisi oikeuksia). Raitio.orgin sivuilla oleva tekninen tieto ei sitä todennäköisesti ylitä, joten sen copy-pastekin on täysin laillista, joskaan ei ehkä kohteliasta. Mutta en ymmärrä, miksi raitiotieseura ylipäätään haluaisi pantata sitä tietoa. Eikö ole vain parempi, jos se leviää mahdollisimman laajalle?

Tekijänoikeuslaki sinänsä ei anna tähän edes mitään apua. Tuo teoskynnys määrittyy tarkemmin vasta oikeudenkäyntien linjan myötä. Laithan periaatteessa tahallaan kirjoitetaan yleispäteviksi, mutta tulkinnanvaraisiksi. Muistelisin vain kuitenkin, että teknisellä tiedolla teoskynnys on aika korkea. Sillähän on myös oma suojansa, patentointi, joka on tarkoitettu tietysti sinänsä ihan eri tehtävään.

----------


## Albert

Tuota tietorimpsua on koottu nettiin jo 15 vuotta ja monen tietäjän toimesta.
Helsingin raitiolinjat -sivustolla esimerkiksi on mainittu tiedon lähteet. Heitä ei näy joukkoliikennewikin lähdetiedoissa. He taasen ovat hankkineet tiedot omilla havainnoillaan ja muistiinpanoillaan, tutkimalla liikenneyhtiöiden ja kaupungin asiakirjoja arkistoissa, jne. Monet muutkin ovat antaneet panoksensa lisäämällä ja tarkentamalla tietoja. 
Raitio.orgin tietoja ei ole siis hankittu copy/paste -menetelmällä muuttaen ehkä hieman sanajärjestystä.
Ei raitio.org panttaa tietoja. Siellähän ne ovat kaikkien luettavissa.
Sanottava on, että minä vastaan suurimmalta osin vain tietojen esille tuomisesta. Eikä mene päivä eikä yöunet pilalle "jlw:n" vuoksi.
Toivottavasti kuitenkin aktiivisesti seuraatte lisäyksiä ja korjauksia, joita ylen aikaa tuppaa tulemaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikä mene päivä eikä yöunet pilalle "jlw:n" vuoksi.


Ja miksipä menisikään.

Wikien toimintaperiaatteen vuoksi niissä olevat tiedot ovat yhtä luotettavia kuin niissä mainitut lähteet. Mikäli mainitussa lähteessä ei ole lähteitä mainittu, on tieto periaatteessa yhtä luotettavaa, kuin wikiartikkelissa jossa ei ole lähteitä mainittu. Monissa wikeissä lähteet pyritään mainitsemaan, esimerkiksi Wikipediassa tämä on vaatimus - vaikkakaan ei käytännössä toteudu täysin kattavasti. Ajatus perustuu siihen, että mitä useammassa paikassa sama tieto on mainittu, sitä todennäköisemmin sitä kirjoitettaessa on edes jotenkin varmistettu asian paikkansapitävyys, ja sitä todennäkoisemmin se pitää paikkansakin. Siispä se, että sama tieto löytyy sekä raitio.orgista että joukkoliikennewikistä, tekee tiedosta luotettavamman, sillä siinä on ollut useampia ihmisiä arvioimassa tiedon täsmäävyyttä.

Lukijan tehtäväksi joka tapauksessa jää arviointi tiedon luotettavuudesta, ja tarvittaessa hän voi kiinnostuksen herätessä etsiä tietoa muilta sivustoilta, kuten vaikkapa juurikin raitio.orgista. Ja samalla tavoin arvioida sen sivuston tietojen luotettavuutta.

Wikipedia muuten ei salli ns. "original researchia", eli lähteeksi ei kelpaa yksittäisen ihmisen oma tiedonkeruu - ilman ulkopuolista dokumentointia. Tämä on käsittääkseni siksi, että lähteiden tarkistus olisi edes jossain määrin mahdollista ilman kohtuuttoman suurta vaivaa.

----------


## Albert

> Siispä se, että sama tieto löytyy sekä raitio.orgista että joukkoliikennewikistä, tekee tiedosta luotettavamman, sillä siinä on ollut useampia ihmisiä arvioimassa tiedon täsmäävyyttä.


Noinko tosiaan oletat käyneen? Kuinkahan paljon "jlw" on esimerkiksi selannut arkistoja, että voivat arvioida raitio.orgin tietojen oikeellisuutta? Eikö pitäisi ennemmin olla kaksi wikistä riippumatonta tietolähdettä? 




> Wikipedia muuten ei salli ns. "original researchia", eli lähteeksi ei  kelpaa yksittäisen ihmisen oma tiedonkeruu - ilman ulkopuolista  dokumentointia. Tämä on käsittääkseni siksi, että lähteiden tarkistus  olisi edes jossain määrin mahdollista ilman kohtuuttoman suurta vaivaa.


Tjaa, no vaikka siksi raitio.org ei ole wikipediaa. Kyllä me luotamme, että tutkijamme ovat tehneet *luotettavaa* työtä. Minkähänlaista ulkopuolista dokumentointia "jlw" mahtaa käyttää?

Edelleen: olkoon vain "jlw". Ei se haittaa  :Very Happy: .

----------


## sm3

Jlw on minusta huono lyhenne koska se sotkee sen tähän foorumiin (lyhenteen samankaltaisuus) jonka kanssa sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä. Mutta sitä lyhennettä voi käyttää kyllä kunhan nyt tarvittaessa, jos joku ihmettelee, niin kertoo että tämä foorumin ja wiki ovat eri asiat ja eivät liityy suoraan toisiinsa.

Toivosin nyt varmuuden vuoksi että artikkeleihin lisättäisiin lähteitä itse tekstin sekaan tällä koodilla:
<ref>_lähdesivun osoite tähän_</ref> 

Ylläoleva koodi laitetaan tekstin sekaan, semmoisen lauseen perään, jolle halutaan antaa lähde


Jokaisen sivun alareunaan tulee koodi:
<references/>

Tämä koodi kerää automaattisesti kaikki lähdeviitteet siihen kohtaan johon tämä on koodi on laitettu

Tässä on esimerkkisivu joka on tehty tällä koodilla:



```
''Tämä sivu on tarkoitettu wikin toimintojen testaukseen, oikeudet sivun muokkaukseen ovat vain ylläpidolla'' <ref>www.google.fi</ref>

<references/>
```

Homma toimii siis samoin kuin wikipediassa. Kirjoittamani lauseen lähteeksi on kuvitteellisesti annettu google.fi. Lauseen lopussa näkyy lähdeviitteen numero ja alareunaan tulee (kun sinne lisätään <references/> koodi.) lista lähteistä joihin on viitattu tuolla <ref>_lähdesivun osoite tähän_</ref> koodilla.

Lähteitä ei siis enää kirjoiteta käsin artikkelin loppuun, vaan lähteet merkitään suoraan artikkeliin ja wiki kerää listan viitteistä automaattisesti sivun loppuun.

*HUOM! Google.fi ei ole käypä lähde, se on ainoastaan esimerkkinä tässä. 


*

----------


## bussifriikki

> Toivosin nyt varmuuden vuoksi että artikkeleihin lisättäisiin lähteitä itse tekstin sekaan tällä koodilla:
> <ref>_lähdesivun osoite tähän_</ref> 
> 
> Ylläoleva koodi laitetaan tekstin sekaan, semmoisen lauseen perään, jolle halutaan antaa lähde
> 
> 
> Jokaisen sivun alareunaan tulee koodi:
> <references/>
> 
> ...


Tuosta kannattaa vielä laittaa joku tiedote wikiinkin, jotta kaikki kirjoittajat näkevät.

----------


## sm3

Täydennystä vielä tuohon, lähteet saa merkitä myös vanhalla tavalla mutta suositus on tuo joka on yllä kirjoitettu.

Tämä uusi sääntö siis sen takia, että kukaan ei pääse valittamaan lähteiden merkitsemisestä. Tämä on siis "Varo! Mukin sisältö saattaa olla kuumaa" tyylistä varautumista siltä varalta että vastaan tulee muitakin jotka eivät osaa katsoa sivun alareunan Lähteet kohtaa ja keksivät valittaa lähteiden puuttumisesta.

Sama ilmiö siis kuin että joku valittaa että poltti näppinsä kahvimukia pidellessä koska siinä ei varoitettu tästä mahdollisuudesta. Nyt lähteet pitää tuoda tyrkylle keskelle tekstiä sen takia, että sivun alareunan Lähteet osion löytäminen on vissiin liian vaikeaa ja siitä tulee valituksia.  :Laughing: 

Minulla on oma kone nyt vähän heikossa hapessa joten pääsen harvakseltaan vastaamaan ja wiki jää taas heikoille minun osalta joksikin aikaa ellen saa konetta taas toimimaan.

----------


## sm3

Wikiin on viimeaikoina tullut paljon spammia, poistan kaiken spammin niin pian kuin ne huomaan ja estän niiden lähettäjät. Minulle saa myös ilmoittaa Yv:eenä, niin poistuvat nopeammin.

----------


## Albert

> Wikiin on viimeaikoina tullut paljon spammia, poistan kaiken spammin niin pian kuin ne huomaan ja estän niiden lähettäjät. Minulle saa myös ilmoittaa Yv:eenä, niin poistuvat nopeammin.


No tuollainen kuulostaa todella ikävältä, siis *sairaalta*! Jos spam on jonkinlainen kannaotto johonkin, niin pieleen menee pahasti. Mitän teosta ei kukaan saa menä sotkemaan!

----------


## sm3

Kyse on siitä että nämä uskoakseni automaatit luovat käyttäjän ja käyttäjäsivuille tulee englanninkielistä roskapostia. Pitää katsoa jos kirjautumisasetuksia voi jotenkin muuttaa.

----------


## sm3

Johtuen suurista ongelmista wikin kanssa olen päättänyt harkita kaupallisen sivutilan ottamista ja wikin asentamista sinne. Mikäli näin päätän tehdä niin palailen asiaan elokuun puolella.

----------


## bussifriikki

Artikkeleita ei näköjään enää voi muokata?

----------


## sm3

Taitaa vedellä viimesiään tuo sivu...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## sm3

Nyt on vähän heikoilla tämä wikin tulevaisuus. Voin kyllä koittaa pelastaa sieltä artikkeleita ja muutkin saavat sitä tehdä jos tahtovat. Olen noita kaupallisia nettisivutiloja tutkinut mutta koska ne eivät halpoja tosin eivät liian kalliitakaan niin olisi todella hyvin tärkeää tietää miten paljon sillä olisi käyttäjiä etten hanki turhaan kun se maksaa jokavuosi sitten. 

Eli jos intoa löytyy ja kiinnostusta paljon monelta niin tottakai voin sivutilan hankkia, käytän sitä sitten muutenkin hyödyksi muissa projekteissa. Sinne uusin mediawiki pohja ja tarpeellisia lisäosia, saiskohan sinne jopa wikipediasta tutun mahdollisuuden tilata artikkeleita kirjana kun se pitäisi kai saada kaikkiin mediawiki pohjalla oleviin. Voisi minullakin olla ihan uutta intoa sitä ylläpitää sitten. Lisäksi koska sen koodia saa vapaasti muokata itse niin voisin vähän modata sitä joiltain osin. Mediawiki on sama jota wikipedia käyttää.

Harmillinen juttu tuon nykyisen kanssa kun monta vuotta toimi hyvin, mutta siellä tapahtu jotain vaihdoksia ylläpidossa tai omistajissa vuoden vaihteessa joten siitä sitten on mennyt alaspäin kyseisen palvelun toiminta.  :Icon Frown:  Ja ne roskaposti botit vielä lisäksi.

Ensikuussa hankkisin sen nettisivutilan jos kiinnostusta löytyy. Kun kirjoitin aiemmin tästä muutama viesti ylöspäin aiheesta niin ei kukaan vastannut joten en uskaltanut sitten vielä sijoittaa tässä kuussa jos ei kukaan sitten käytäkkään ettei se sitten turhaan ole. YV:eelläkin voi ottaa yhteyttä jos on asiallisia ajatuksia tähän liittyen.

Nettiosoitteeksi tulisi kai joukkoliikennewiki.net tms. eli ihan oma kunnon nettiosote eikä mainoksia ja kunnon selkeä huolella tehty ulkoasu. Eli ihan uusi ja paljon aiempaa paremmin toimiva eikä katoa netistä niin kauan kuin vain maksan vuosittain mikä ei ole ongelma. Itse olisin ihan uudella innolla mukana kun olisi täysi varmuus siitä että se netissä pysyy eikä katoa. Ongelma on vain se että noissa tuppaa sitä tilaa olemaan yleensä maks 5GB mikä tulee väkisin joskus täyteen ja sitten siitä ylemmäs maksaa jo reilusti enemmän vuodessa. Eli edelleen pitäisi saada varmuus että sijoitus oikeasti kannattaa.

*Tai*

Unohdetaan koko homma ja mietin jotain uutta tai sitten onhan meillä jo paljon nettisivuja joissa tietoa on valmiina. Järjen ääni sanoo ettei kannata hankkia sivutilaa tätä varten kun netti on tulvillaan samaa tietoa jo ennestään eli pitäisi perustella itsellekkin vähän tätä hommaa että onko nyt ihan järkevää. Ilmasta en ota enää koskaan mihinkään netti hommaan kun ei koskaan tiedä sitten miten sen käy. 5/5 tämä nyt ja siksi haluan tietää onko järkevää maksaa vuosittain jos ei kukaan sitten käytäkkään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ennemmin kuin maksaa vuosimaksua jollekin ties missä maassa toimivalle firmalle palvelusta, jonka toiminnasta tai tulevaisuudesta ei voi olla varma, suosittelisin hommaamaan jonkun käytetyn, kohtuuhyvän purkin nurkkaan pyörittämään MediaWikiä Ubuntulla. Kun lukee ohjeita - niitä on netti, etenkin MediaWikin sivut, pullollaan - homma on kohtalaisen helppoa, vaikkakin joiltain osin aikaa vievää. Mutta kun kaikki on lähtenyt käyntiin, ei riesana ole enää kuin tuulettimen ääni nurkassa 24/7 (toki voi jäähdyttää muullakin tavalla) ja tietenkin se sama moderointihomma kuin noilla wiki-sivuillakin. Kerran olen yhden Wikin startannut erään firman sisäiseen käyttöön ja se pyörii vieläkin samalla virtuaalipalvelimella, kohta kolmatta vuotta ilman korjauksia tai uudelleenkäynnistelemisiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------




> [...]suosittelisin hommaamaan jonkun[...]


Tarkemmin ajatellen: ...melkein suosittelisin hommaamaan...
Juolahti nimittäin mieleen, että kyllä ne alkuviikot sen wikin parissa ennen ohjeiden sisäistämistä aika tuskaa oli.
Googlettele vähän ja mieti asiaa.

----------


## sm3

Kuulostaa ihan kiinnostavalta ajatukselta, tuota voisi ennemmin miettiä. Tosiaan, vaikka maksasi vuosimaksua jollekkin ties mille sivutilan tarjoajalle niin sekin voi aina kadota ja rahoja ei saa takas tietenkään ja kaikki muukin katoaa samantien.

Minulla on turhankin saita luonne välillä niin kestää aikansa ennenkuin saan itselleni myytyä tämmösen ajatuksen. Mutta pitänee tutkia asiaa koska sille saattaa löytyä paljonkin käyttöä wikin oheessa jolloin se voi olla hyvinkin järkevä hankinta niin josko vuodenvaihteessa saisi aikaan jotain alustavaa. Mutta hätiköiden ei mitään hyvää ja toimivaa saa aikaan muutenkaan.

Toinen on että onko se semmonen homma johon jaksaa ryhtyä vai onko jonkin ison ja luotettavan tahon kaupallinen tila parempi ainakin alkuun. Semmonen josta saa koko wikin kuvineen ja sivuineen tulevaisuudessa omalle palvelimelle kopsattua.

----------


## Albert

> Tosiaan, vaikka maksasi vuosimaksua jollekkin ties mille sivutilan tarjoajalle niin sekin voi aina kadota ja rahoja ei saa takas tietenkään ja kaikki muukin katoaa samantien.


Hyvänen aika, jos haluat ylläpitää sivustoasi, niin vaikka Euroopasta löytyy mielin määrin luotettavia palveluntarjoajia. Pitää vain hieman "googlata"!
Mitä tarkoitat, että "kaikki muukin katoaa"? Tottahan sinulla on koneessasi tai ulkoisella kiintolevyllä tai pilvessä tms sivuston sisältö tallessa?

----------


## sm3

> Hyvänen aika, jos haluat ylläpitää sivustoasi, niin vaikka Euroopasta löytyy mielin määrin luotettavia palveluntarjoajia. Pitää vain hieman "googlata"!
> Mitä tarkoitat, että "kaikki muukin katoaa"? Tottahan sinulla on koneessasi tai ulkoisella kiintolevyllä tai pilvessä tms sivuston sisältö tallessa?


Toki olisi tallessa, tarkotin vain että katoaa netistä kaikki siihen saakka kunnes saisi uuden paikan sivulle. Sehän menisi niin että pistäisin sen kerran vuorokaudessa ottamaan kopion "pilveen" talteen sivusta. 200GB tilaa käytössä tällä hetkellä ja sinne mahtuisi sivun varmuuskopiotkin kevyesti. 

Nykyisestä wikistä saa varmuuskopioita kanssa mutta pitää käsin kirjottaa niiden sivujen nimet jotka haluaa varmuuskopioida. Jos saisi FTP:n kautta auki niin saisi kaiken kopsattua ilman ongelmaa talteen. Kunhan löytyy uusi sijoituspaikka niille niin pitää koittaa saada järkevästi siirrettyä.

Pohdin kaikessa rauhassa asiaa koska en halua turhaan maksella jostain joka ei olekkaan toimiva ratkaisu. Ja haluan tietää tasan tarkkaan miltä taholta sivutilani ostan (jos siihen päädyn) ja tehdä mainekartoitusta jne. Voisihan sitä tästä vaan jostain hankkia pikasesti semmosen mutta voi käydä niin että se kaduttaa jo seuraavana päivänä kun sivu ei toimikkaan kunnolla kun palvelussa vikaa ja rahat mennyt jo eikä takas saa jne.

Palvelinkoneesta taas tulee kustannuksia kanssa sähkölaskun ja siihen sopivan nettiliittymän muodossa. Normi liittymässä kun ei ainakaan periaatteessa palvelinta saa pitää, ja niissä siirto koneelta verkkoon on yleensä liian hidas jotta se riittäisi. Tosin tilava sivutila maksaa enemmän kuukaudessa (noin 100). Tietokonekkin  maksaa joten jos ajattelee että käytetty kone voisi olla noin 400-500 niin sillä rahalla pitää 40GB nettilassa sivua 4-5kk. Lisäksi tulee modeemi joka maksaa 100-200. Sen jälkeen taas nettitila maksanee enemmän kuin oma palvelin joten taas oma palvelinkone olisi parempi. Vika vaan on siinä että pitäisi kysellä mitä veloittavat sopivasta nettiliittymästä jos normi nopea netti on jotain 30/kk. Itselläni on varsin matala sähkönkulutus joten en osaa suoraan arvioida myöskää mitä maksaisi pöytäkoneen päällä pito 24/7 koska pöytäkonetta ei ole minulla ollut sitten vuoden 2009. Kannettava vaikka olisi päällä puoli vuorokautta niin ei paljoaa kustanna sopivilla virransäästö asetuksilla.

Säästöjä toki löytyisi ja niillä saisi hyvän tilavan koneen ja kaiken muunkin vaikka heti. Kuitenkin niille on muuta käyttöä, ja eipä niitä kertyisi jollen miettisi näin perusteellisesti asioita  :Laughing:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tietokonekkin  maksaa joten jos ajattelee että käytetty kone voisi olla noin 400-500 niin sillä rahalla pitää 40GB nettilassa sivua 4-5kk.


Ohhoh... Ei kai siihen nyt mitään noin järeätä konetta sentään tarvita? Sanoisin, että tyyliin kierrätyskeskuksesta noudettu ritsakin riittää, etenkin, jos pärjää jollain ei-graafisella Ubuntu Serverillä.  :Very Happy: 

Kovalevyyn uppoaa suurin osa koneen hinnasta, varsinkin jos haluaa nopean ja tilavan. Reilu 100 Gb:n SSD lienee hyvä jo kauemmassakin tulevaisuudessa, ellei sitten halua ihan mieletöntä kuvapankkia perustaa. Mitähän ne maksaa? Muutaman kympin, alla satasen kuitenkin, jos tuo sata gigaa riittää. Tietysti, jos odottaa kävijämäärän nousevan, alkaa myös muita vaatimuksia tulla eteen. Mutta alkuun voi ihan hyvin kokeilla vähän vaatimattomammallakin virityksellä, ja jos se toimii, keräilee ympärille parempaa rautaa.

Mitä tulee palvelimen käyttöön kotiverkossa. Tämä kirjoitus kertoo siitä tarvittavan.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Juu, ei taida olla järkeä ostaa tai oikeammin kai vuokrata mistään tilaa. 

Vuodenvaihteen tienoille menee kuitenkin hankinnat kun on monta muuta juttua sen edellä vielä ja kartoitan että onko sille mitä muuta käyttöä ja sen mukaan sitten kovalevyn koko. Haluan siitä kaiken hyödyn irti koska ihan pelkkää wikiä varten en sitä hanki. Tekstipohjasella mielummin väkerrän tämmöstä kun siinä ei tarttee kaivella tuhansien valikoiden takaa jotain mitättömän pientä kuvaketta vaan riittää komentojen näpyttely.

Mutta mitään en myöskään lupaa, koska tietokoneet sinänsä ei kiinnosta kuin pääosin musiikin kuunteluun spotifylla ja jotain sekalaista silloin tällöin. Eli kanssa siksi viivytän, että näen että kiinnostaako vielä muutaman kuukauden päästä tämmönen projekti vai onko vain hetken innostus joka unohtuu pikkuhiljaa uusien ideoiden ja juttujen alle. Jos yhä on semmonen tunne 2014 tammikuussa että haluan tämmöstä alotella niin sitten kyllä.

----------


## Albert

Tuollainen kuin One.com myy 60GB sivutilaa hintaan 4,90 pär kuukausi.
En ole firman myyntimies. Mutta kokemuksesta kuitenkin voin sanoa, että palvelu pelaa ja on nopeaa.

----------


## sm3

Hinta on kyllä äärimmäisen hyvä. Tuossa on tuo vuodeksi 5GB ilmaiseksi paketti niin otan sen vaikka viikonloppuna testiin. 250GB näkyy olevan 20/kk eli eipä tila kallista ole jos sitä tarttee joskus.

Osaatko sanoa tuosta Cloud Drivesta mitään?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Hinta on kyllä äärimmäisen hyvä. Tuossa on tuo vuodeksi 5GB ilmaiseksi paketti niin otan sen vaikka viikonloppuna testiin. 250GB näkyy olevan 20/kk eli eipä tila kallista ole jos sitä tarttee joskus.
> 
> Osaatko sanoa tuosta Cloud Drivesta mitään?


Onko näkemystä, tarjoaako tämä firma CRM:ää?

----------


## Albert

> Osaatko sanoa tuosta Cloud Drivesta mitään?


No Raitiotieseuran vanhojen Raitio-lehtien pdf-kopiot ovat olleet tuolla jo pari vuotta vailla ongelmia. Asiointi käy joustavasti netissä.
Mahdollisen domainin siirrosta en tiedä. Luulisi, että onnistuu. Mutta kai se maksaa. 
Pitkin poikin yritin aikanaan etsiä lisää sivutilaa. Ex kotimaisella Nebulalla sivutilan lisääminen olisi tullut "järjettömän" kalliiksi.
One.com vaikuttii vakaalta. Uskon edelleen, että on.
Mukana tuli muuta kivaa; sähköpostiosoitteita (jos tarvitsee), mukavan tavan jakaa tiedostoja vaikka kavereilleen. Ei tarvitse lähettää sähköpostin mukana megojen liitetiedostoja.
Mutta itse siihen pitää tutustua.

CRM lienee _customer relationship management. Siitä en tiedä hölkäsen pöläystä._

----------


## joht. Nyman

> CRM lienee _customer relationship management. Siitä en tiedä hölkäsen pöläystä._


Siitä on juurikin kyse. MS:n Dynamics CRM on hieman liian järeä ja monimutkainen monille asiakkailleni, joten joku näpsäkämpi rensseli olisi järkevämpi, mutta kun ei oikein tiedä, notta mikä? Tätä keskustelua en tämän enempää jatka julkisesti, joten vinkkivitosia saa ajaa vaikkapa yksityisviestinä mulle, tai vaikkapa lähettämällä mulle mailia osoitteeseen mikko.nyman (a) kolumbus.fi. Danke schön.

----------


## sm3

Kiireiden ja tietokone ongelman takia en ole saanut vielä mitään aikaan tähän liittyen...

----------


## sm3

Sivutila ostettu tuolta one.comista kokeeksi. Menee useampi viikko ennenkuin mitään valmista tulee.

----------


## sm3

Wiki asennettu, löytyy osoitteesta joukkoliikennewiki.net

Kestää jonkin aikaa saada käyttökuntoon, mutta tuolla se nyt on. Tämän viestin lähetyshetkellä vasta etusivu kopsattuna. Koska tuo one.com käyttää mySQL:ässä jotain vanhentunutta osasta mikä lisää riskiä vaikka jonkin kuvan tai sivun katoamiseen itsestään niin seurailen pari viikkoa ja jos näyttää toimivan niin voi ottaa käyttöön. Siihen saakka sinne *EI* saa lisätä mitään muut kuin minä ettei kenekään työ mene hukkaan jos ei toimikkaan. 

Ehkä 2-8 viikon päästä on käyttövalmis (jos ei mene mikään pieleen) sitten voi kuka tahansa sinne lisäillä. Sivulla ei ole mainoksia* ja on täysin suomenkielinen myös niille joilla ei ole tunnusta. Roskapostisuodatus on käytössä myös. 

Testi vaiheessa tilaa on 5GB, sitä voi lisätä kun tulee tarvetta, tuosta seuraava pykälä on 30GB ja siitä sitten 60GB aina 2000GB saakka eli tilaa saa lisättyä kyllä ja paljon, mutta 30-60GB riittää vuosia varmasti enkä enempää sinne ainakaan heti hankki kun yksittäinen wiki sivu ei tilaa vie kuin olemattoman vähän.


_*Mahdollisesti saatan asentaa Google mainokset kattamaan osan sivun vuosikuluista jotka eivät kyllä kovin suuret ole kun tila on halpaa. Siihen on jokin lisuri saatavilla, toimivuudesta en vielä tiedä._

----------


## djsumppi

Eilen laitoin jo pari artikkelia ajan kuluksi  

Kiitos  ja anteeksi  :Redface:

----------


## sm3

Mutta älä enempää laita. Viikonloppuna varmaan teen paremmin käyttövalmiiksi, ja sivuja on helpompi siirtää kun ei tarvitse miettiä oliko tämä jo tuolla vai ei. Logoa en jaksa nyt tehdä, joten sen paikalla vasemmassa yläreunassa tulee olemaan vain valkoista. Tai antaa siellä olla mediawiki logo kun se jonkun päivityksen yhteydessä ilmestynee sitten. Lisäosia yritin asentaa muttei ainakaan vielä onnistunut.

----------


## sm3

Iso kasa sivuja siirretty vanhasta wikistä uuteen. Siirrettynä on ne sivut jotka olivat jossain artikkeliluokassa jolloin ne sai helposti massa siirrettyä. Ne jotka eivät olleet puuttuvat tuolta vielä. Siirrän loput sivut muutaman viikon aikana. Sitten on aika valmista.

Seuraavat sivut on tuotuna, jotkut sivuista on kahteen kertaan jos se oli kahdessa tai usemmassa eri artikkeliluokassa.


```
Elielinaukio
Martinlaakson_asema
Westendinasema
Veto-Jussi
Ratakuorma-auto
Move51H
Move4
Westendin_Linja
Westendinasema
Åbergin_Linja
Lahnuksen_rautatie
Nakkilan_kenttärata
Porha
Porvoon_museorautatie
Höyryraide_ay
Stadin_Ratikat
Elielinaukio
HSL-alueen_bussilinjat
Jouko
Helsingin_Bussiliikenne_Oy
Helsingin_Bussiliikenne_Oy
Taksikuljetus
Tammelundin_Liikenne
Hämeen_Linja_Oy
Kanta-Häme
Vr3_Kukko
Hv1
Vesiviskuri
Höyrysäiliöveturi
Orenstein_&_Koppel
Tv1
Pr1_Paikku
PT-4
Ilmarata
Parkkinan_-_Litsan_köysirata
Muuta_joukkoliikenteestä
Jyväskylä_4
Jyväskylän_paikallisliikenne
A_Ahlström_Oy
Honkataipaleen_tukkirata
Huittisten_varavankilan_rautatie
Inkeroisten_tehtaat
Jokioisten_rautatie
Jokioisten_Museorautatie_Oy
Jämsänkosken_teollisuusrata
Lahnuksen_rautatie
Finlaysonin_sähkörata
Kausalan-Leininselän_rata
Komun_rata
Karjalankosken_rautatie
Konnunsuon_-_Muukon_rautatie
Kupittaan_Savi_Oy
Kuusankosken_-_Voikan_rautatie
Kyröskosken_sähkörata
Lohjan_sähkörautatie
M.G._Steniuksen_sähkörata
Mustion_sähkörata
Lauritsalan_tehdasrata
Mäntän_-_Vilppulan_rautatie
Nakkilan_kenttärata
Nokian_teollisuusrata
Outokummun_-_Juojärven_rautatie
Olkkolan_saha
Ojakkalan_-_Olkkalan_rautatie
Oulujoki_Oy
Outokumpu_Oy
Pankakoski_-_Sokojoki_rautatie
Pitäjänmäen_kenttärata
Pohjois-Suomen_Kaivosrautatie_Oy
Riihimäen_-_Lopen_rautatie
Rokuan_rautatie
Ruotsinpyhtään_tehdasrata
Oy_Wilhelm_Schaumann_Ab
Seikun_saha
Stockforsin_sähkörata
Tervakosken_tehdasrata
Töölön_sokeritehtaan_rata
Uudenkaarlepyyn_rautatie
Kovjoen_museorautatie
TVH
Valkeakosken_tehdasrata
Vapo
Veitsiluoto_Oy
Virkkalan_-_Ojamon_rautatie
Åminneforsin_teollisuusrata
Åminneforsin_sähkörata
Äänekoski_-_Suolahden_rautatie
Loviisan_-_Wesijärven_Rautatie
Montolan_kalkkirata
Ylä-Syvärin_Rautatie
Hyrynsalmen_-_Kuusamon_kenttärata
Imatran_rakennustyö_Oy
Karhulan_-_Sunilan_rautatie
Eskolan_metsärata
Läskelän_Rautatie
Hyvinkään_-_Karkkilan_rautatie
Jokioisten_museorautatie
Forssan_sähkörata
Kilon_turvesuon_turvepehkurata
J_W_Enqvist_Oy
Lahti_402
Lahti_Scala
Kaupunkilinja-auto
Wiima_N202
Kiitokori_CityStar
Volvo_8700LE
Volvo_8900
Volvo_8500
Wiima_K202
VDL_Citea
Kabus_TC4A4
Etumatala
Kokomatala
MAN_Lion's_City
Mercedes-Benz_Citaro
Puolimatala
Ikarus_E94
Carrus_City_L
Carrus_City_M
Carrus_City_U
Ylä-Syvärin_Rautatie
Hyrynsalmen_-_Kuusamon_kenttärata
Kabus_Oy
Kiitokori
Lahden_Autokori_Oy
Van_Hool
HP-Kori
Wiima
Kuopio_2
Kuopion_paikallisliikenne
Kuopio_1
Kuopio_3
Kuopio_48
Kuopio_6
Kuopion_Liikenne_Oy
Lahden_paikallisliikenne
Lappi
Rovaniemen_paikallisliikenne
Korkealattia
Etumatala
Kokomatala
Puolimatala
Matalalattiabussi
Lauritsalan_tehdasrata
"Kuoleman_rautatie"
Herttoniemen_rata
Rauman_rautatie
Helsingin_satamarata
Pankakoski_-_Sokojoki_rautatie
Porha
Porvoon_museorautatie
Sörnäisten_satamarata
Seikun_saha
Töölön_sokeritehtaan_rata
Uudenkaarlepyyn_rautatie
Mäntän_-_Vilppulan_rautatie
Imatran_Veturipalvelu_Oy
TVH
Valkeakosken_tehdasrata
Äänekoski_-_Suolahden_rautatie
Loviisan_-_Wesijärven_Rautatie
Veturimuseo
Karhulan_-_Sunilan_rautatie
A_Ahlström_Oy
Läskelän_Rautatie
Höyryraide_ay
Raahen_rautatie
Vuosaaren_satamarata
Lahti_Flyer
Volvo_9700
Irizar_Century
Volvo_8500
Ikarus_E94
MAN_Lion's_City
Volvo_8700
Wiima_N202
Wiima_K202
Lahti_400
Lahti_402
Carrus_City_L
Carrus_City_M
Carrus_City_U
Lahti_Eagle
Koiviston_Auto_Oy
Oy_Pohjolan_Liikenne_Ab
Savonlinja_Oy
Autolinjat_Oy
Nobina_Finland_Oy
Helsingin_Bussiliikenne_Oy
Leppävaaran_Liikenne_Oy
Vantaan_Liikenne_Oy
Nurmijärven_Liikenne
Nurmijärven_Linja_Oy
Onnibus_Oy
Koskilinjat_Oy
Hämeen_Linja_Oy
Vainion_Liikenne_Oy
Kuopion_Liikenne_Oy
Lehtimäen_Liikenne_Oy
Mikko_Rindell_Oy
Röde_Orm
Etelä-Suomen_Linjaliikenne_Oy
Taksikuljetus
Tilausajot_Mennään_Bussilla_Oy
Vuorelan_Liikenne_Oy
E._Hirvi
Tourusen_Linjat_Oy
Artturi_Anttila_Oy
Åke_Wickström
TKL
Lahden_Liikenne
Tammelundin_Liikenne
Länsilinjat
Ventoniemi_Oy
Westendin_Linja
Toimi_Vento_Ky
Lehdon_Liikenne_Oy
Veolia_Transport_Oy
LS-Liikennelinjat_Oy
Vantaan_Liikenne_Oy_(1968-1994)
Åbergin_Linja
Linja-Karjala_Oy
Jokioisten_Museorautatie_Oy
Lahnuksen_rautatie
Outokumpu_Oy
Porha
Porvoon_museorautatie
Kovjoen_museorautatie
Jokioisten_museorautatie
Oulun_paikallisliikenne
Koskilinjat_Oy
Kanta-Häme
Oikorata_Espoo-Lohja-Salo_(ELSA)
Tampereen_paikallisliikenne
TKL
Länsilinjat
Etumatala
Linjakilpi
Kokomatala
Kaupunkiliikenne
Pikavuoro
Kaupunkilinja-auto
Korkealattia
Puolimatala
Maakaasubussi
EEV
Bussimainonta
Matalalattiabussi
Palvelulinja
Leppävaaran_Liikenne_Oy
Åke_Wickström
Jokioisten_rautatie
Artturi_Anttila_Oy
Nurmijärven_Liikenne
Tourusen_Linjat_Oy
E._Hirvi
Mikko_Rindell_Oy
Turun_paikallisliikenne
Turun_bussilinja_18
Turun_bussilinja_99
Turun_bussilinja_60
Turun_bussilinja_88
Turun_bussilinja_34
Turun_bussilinja_425
LS-Liikennelinjat_Oy
Turun_bussilinja_42
Turun_bussilinja_111
Vantaan_Liikenne_Oy_(1968-1994)
Vantaan_Liikenne_Oy
Martinlaakson_asema
Veolia_Transport_Oy
Helsinki-Vantaan_lentoasema
```

----------


## sm3

Halukkaat voivat tuonne nyt kopsata niitä sivuja  :Smile:  Muuten se ei edisty, koska itselläni on kaikenlaista muuta tekemistä...

----------


## sm3

Kaikki HSL alueen linjoista kertovat artikkelit lisätty, lisäksi muiden kaupunkien linjoja siltä varalta että niitä puuttui. Yhä tuolta puuttuu sivuja, mutta koitan niitä löytää.

Tuosta ilmasessa pohjassa on sekin huono juttu että siinä ei voi käyttää helppoja pikakeinoja kaikkien sivujen siirtoon kerralla nopeasti ja helposti. Onneksi linjoista kertovien artikkeleiden nimet on pääosin saman kaavan mukasia joten niistä saa parissa sekunnissa luotua täydellisen listan. Parit puuttuvat sitten pistää sinisten linkkien seasta niin että nekin sai helposti.

Otan vastaan vihjeitä puuttuvista sivuista joiden pitäisi olla vanhassa wikissä muttei löydy vielä uudesta. Joulukuussa tai tammikuussa ostan (vuokraan) tohon lisätilaa jolloin sinne uskaltaa kuviakin laittaa.

----------

